# My BSH Variants......



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_My kitties, what a busy life they lead......_


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

What a pretty bunch. You must be very proud.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful Kitties


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww there so sweet, and i love your cat tree


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

coral. said:


> awwww there so sweet, and i love your cat tree


_I got it from zooplus, but they have ripped the carpet on it to bits, so need to buy a new one after christmas,,,_


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahh they are very lovely. Worn out after all their Christmas shopping I expect.

:biggrin:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _My kitties, what a busy life they lead......_


In fact, I had been thinking: "when's colliemerles going to show some pics to us?" It looks like I've been patient enough, as collie leads a busy life herself 

Very very beautiful, thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

How lovely!
Do you find their personalities are any different to a standard BSH or pretty much the same


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What lovely cats you have there, they are stunning, a credit to you hon


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> How lovely!
> Do you find their personalities are any different to a standard BSH or pretty much the same


Also.....did they all come from one breeder and were they bred 'deliberately' as variants or turn up as the odd ones in a litter. ( nothing odd about them at all, I think they are gorgeous )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Paddypaws said:


> Also.....did they all come from one breeder and were they bred 'deliberately' as variants or turn up as the odd ones in a litter. ( nothing odd about them at all, I think they are gorgeous )


_Dizzy the tortie, came from a different breeder than Coco and Dazzle. I think Dizzy was the only one in her litter that was a variant,( long coat,) her parents were short coat, but i think they need to carry the long coat gene,?? Dazzle and Coco are brother and sister, both parents were variants with lovely long coats, all the litter had long coats, that breeder breeds long coats, and has afew adults long coat.I think they have the same personality as the short coat. Well Dizzy is a naughty tortie, Coco thinks he is a dog, and growls, and plays fetch, and Dazzle is a shy, quiet girl, who loves cuddles._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats and quite hard to come by, you are very lucky to have them. i think now they are recognised for showing.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I should visit this section more often .Gorgeous furbabies


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just adorable - all of them.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They are stunning


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

They are beautiful :001_wub:


----------

